# Has anyone heard of, or used, Vetericyn



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just bought some orphan feeding teats from an online supplier - SPH Supplies. 

In the envelope was a leaflet on this new wonder product for wounds called Vetericyn which treats cuts, scratches, skin irritations Minor wounds and abrasions.

Vetericyn Wound Care, 120ml, 250ml, 500ml - SPH Supplies

It promises a lot in terms of the fact that it will kill 99.999% of most bacteria and fungus in 30 seconds! :gasp:

Yet it contains no steroids, antibiotics, alchohols or tea tree oil, is non-toxic and doesn't sting or irritate and it can be used on a lot of animals - exotics, reptiles, birds, dogs, cats, horses and cows.

Sounds almost too good to be true, but it does sounds like a good thing to have in the store cupboard just in case, but I'm wondering if anyone has actually used it to find out if it is worth getting?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've just bought some orphan feeding teats from an online supplier - SPH Supplies.
> 
> In the envelope was a leaflet on this new wonder product for wounds called Vetericyn which treats cuts, scratches, skin irritations Minor wounds and abrasions.
> 
> ...


 
It sounds good and treats all the things below but it only has these ingrediants in it.

*Product Benefits &Treatment of:*

Hot spots
Mange
Rain rot
Rashes
Post-surgical sites
Burns
Cinch fungus
Ring worn
Skin infections
Scratches
Eye infections
Respiratory tract associated infections
Skin ulcers
E. coli
Salmonella
Strep
Staph (MRSA)
*Active Ingredient:*

Electrolyzed water...99.97%
Sodium Chloride...0.023%
Sodium Hydrochlorite...0.004%
Hypochlorous Acid...0.003%


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Exactly my point, that's why I wondered if anyone had tried it.

It's fairly new over here by the sound of things - it says on the leaflet that it "works by replicating a healthy immune systems response, utilising the power of Hypochlorous Acid, a naturally occurring compound produced within the white blood cells"


----------

